# RSPCA Employee going hunting?



## minesadouble (25 November 2015)

How does this sit with you?? Personally I don't really get how you can work for the organisation that lobbied to have hunting banned and then decide to have  a bit bash at hunting yourself. 
It's something I feel fairly strongly about so is my view skewed by my beliefs???

Personally I would draw an analogy between the above scenario and working for the Labour Party whilst voting conservative!!


----------



## PorkChop (25 November 2015)

It wouldn't bother me in the slightest tbh - you don't to agree with all your employer's policies to work for them


----------



## Moomin1 (25 November 2015)

How do you know one has been hunting? Surely it's not yet another Daily Fail story...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 November 2015)

LJR said:



			It wouldn't bother me in the slightest tbh - you don't to agree with all your employer's policies to work for them 

Click to expand...

This ^ totally.


----------



## spacefaer (25 November 2015)

Daughter of a friend of mine worked for the local RSPCA Centre for at least a year, while hunting every week - her mother and sisters also hunt.  She obviously didn't agree with the HQs policies but she was a groom at the centre, handling young coloured cobs and helping them find new homes.


----------



## ycbm (25 November 2015)

minesadouble said:



			How does this sit with you?? Personally I don't really get how you can work for the organisation that lobbied to have hunting banned and then decide to have  a bit bash at hunting yourself. 
It's something I feel fairly strongly about so is my view skewed by my beliefs???

Personally I would draw an analogy between the above scenario and working for the Labour Party whilst voting conservative!!
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that these employees are hunting illegally?  If not, I can't see the problem, as the activity their employer wanted banned is banned.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 November 2015)

Many years ago,  when I was in Heythrop country,  there was an rspca inspector who hunted regularly.  A good bloke he was,  too! 

Perhaps we should suggest an rspca pack.  Just a thought! 

Alec,


----------



## chillipup (25 November 2015)

Alec Swan said:



			Many years ago,  when I was in Heythrop country,  there was an rspca inspector who hunted regularly.  A good bloke he was,  too! 

Perhaps we should suggest an rspca pack.  Just a thought! 

Alec,
		
Click to expand...

Lol  I'll put my name down!


----------



## A1fie (25 November 2015)

One of the founders of the RSPCA was a hunter.  Both sides are not incompatible with each other as each care passionately about animals, albeit with differing ideas on how best to do so.


----------



## chillipup (25 November 2015)

minesadouble said:



			It's something I feel fairly strongly about so is my view skewed by my beliefs???
		
Click to expand...

Yes.




ycbm said:



			Are you suggesting that these employees are hunting illegally?  If not, I can't see the problem, as the activity their employer wanted banned is banned.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this ^^^


----------



## chillipup (25 November 2015)

A1fie said:



			One of the founders of the RSPCA was a hunter.  Both sides are not incompatible with each other as each care passionately about animals, albeit with differing ideas on how best to do so.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, not Mr Wilberforce again. Didn't he keep slaves and beat kids too !!


----------



## minesadouble (26 November 2015)

Obviously so Chillipup! I couldn't bring myself to work for the RSPCA if my life depended upon it - I'd take a job with UKIP first !

It's not a Daily Mail story btw it's a person local to me, I think their horse's suspensory ligaments and their own inability to stay in the plate at any speed beyond the most sedate walk may scupper the plan before it takes off anyway.


----------



## A1fie (26 November 2015)

chillipup said:



			Oh no, not Mr Wilberforce again. Didn't he keep slaves and beat kids too !!
		
Click to expand...

Not just him but a lot of the other founders and early supporters.  
P.s Wilberforce campaigned for the abolition of slavery


----------



## JasonW (26 November 2015)

You never know, he might be an undercover agent


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 November 2015)

JasonW said:



			You never know, he might be an undercover agent 

Click to expand...

Well, indeed. A double or triple agent, maybe.. Not a bad idea, could make sure that all parties have to keep to the rules, just in case..


----------



## Countryman (26 November 2015)

A1fie said:



			Not just him but a lot of the other founders and early supporters.  
P.s Wilberforce campaigned for the abolition of slavery 

Click to expand...

Richard Martin known as 'Humanity Dick' also helped found them as well as bringing in most of the 19th centuries animal welfare law. He was also mad keen on his hunting. 

For the OP, I would say - if they're paying a salary, so much the better if some of it gets ploughed back into a hunt subscription!


----------



## joosie (26 November 2015)

I don't have a problem with it. Each to their own.
Saying that, my boss's husband is a vet - and a very dedicated one, who gets excited about the animals he can help, and sad about the ones he can't - yet he is also a keen hunter and goes shooting every weekend. I do find it ironic that he's so dedicated to helping pets and farm animals but will go out and kill wild ones!


----------



## HashRouge (26 November 2015)

A1fie said:



			Not just him but a lot of the other founders and early supporters.  
P.s Wilberforce campaigned for the abolition of slavery 

Click to expand...

Glad you pointed that out, I was about to get very defensive of poor William Wilberforce


----------



## minesadouble (26 November 2015)

joosie said:



			I don't have a problem with it. Each to their own.
Saying that, my boss's husband is a vet - and a very dedicated one, who gets excited about the animals he can help, and sad about the ones he can't - yet he is also a keen hunter and goes shooting every weekend. I do find it ironic that he's so dedicated to helping pets and farm animals but will go out and kill wild ones![/QUOTE

See I don't have a problem with that - I support hunting, shooting and fishing and don't feel any conflict with field sports and loving animals. I am however, quite careful in where I source my family's meat as for me it's about the animal having a good quality of life before it is killed.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## joosie (26 November 2015)

No, I don't have a problem with it either - I didn't say I did. I just don't understand it!


----------



## Dizzle (26 November 2015)

I know someone that was very very vocal on facebook about being anti-hunting and pro-animal rights.

She worked in the accounts department of a pest control company.

Pot. Kettle and all that.


----------



## Clodagh (27 November 2015)

joosie said:



			I don't have a problem with it. Each to their own.
Saying that, my boss's husband is a vet - and a very dedicated one, who gets excited about the animals he can help, and sad about the ones he can't - yet he is also a keen hunter and goes shooting every weekend. I do find it ironic that he's so dedicated to helping pets and farm animals but will go out and kill wild ones!
		
Click to expand...

I always say only us British could get so excited about seeing a litter of cubs in spring, and say how cute they are and enjoy watching them, then go out with a pack of large dogs in the autumn intending to do for those very same cute fluffies.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 November 2015)

I think that all hunts state at their meets that they intend to hunt within the law.  Many hunts follow an artifical line, so can't see any problem with an RSPCA employee going hunting.  That was a very big thing in the midst of the "ban" that those opposed said they weren't opposed to people going hunting and enjoying a gallop across the countryside so long as the fox wasn't killed (by the hounds anyway).

There is nothing illegal in killing a fox, it is the method that is used that is the point of dispute.  A vet will come and cure farm animals, which are going to be killed for their meat.  There are many vets who hunt/ shoot.

As for fox cubs being cute - well they are.  So are young badgers - but I still don't like badgers running around our fields, not that I can do anything about it.


----------



## laura_nash (8 December 2015)

minesadouble said:



			Personally I would draw an analogy between the above scenario and working for the Labour Party whilst voting conservative!!
		
Click to expand...

My dad used to work for the Labour party and vote green.  They paid him to provide a specific service (advice on his topic) and he did, he didn't need to agree with all their politics or vote for them.

I don't think an RSPCA employee has to agree with everything they do or have done (assuming they are not employed in senior management!).


----------



## mirage (26 December 2015)

Someone I know used tobdruve around in a car with RSPCA antinhunting stickers on it. Her job was exercising hunters.


----------



## marmalade76 (26 December 2015)

Dizzle said:



			I know someone that was very very vocal on facebook about being anti-hunting and pro-animal rights.

She worked in the accounts department of a pest control company.

Pot. Kettle and all that.
		
Click to expand...




mirage said:



			Someone I know used tobdruve around in a car with RSPCA antinhunting stickers on it. Her job was exercising hunters.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha!!


----------

